# A Moment in Master's History



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

1982 world road race championship, Giuseppe Saronni sprints around Greg LeMond to win the race. Saronni is riding a Colnago Master. 

Saronni mondiale 1982 - YouTube


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't think so. I recall the bike having round tubes, a crimped top tube and Colnago's trademark scroll cut lugs. Nuovo Mexico?

Colnago cognoscenti will be along shortly.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

https://www.bikeraceinfo.com/images...ronni-giuseppe/saronni-giuseppe-del-tongo.jpg

I agree. Upon re review last year was the introduction of the Master 30th anniversary model marking its debut in 1983, the year after Saremmi's championship.

https://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/wp-...lnago_Mexico_Campag_50th_Aniversary_bike1.jpg

It was a "Mexico".


----------

